# user account permissions - Xauthority



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

I made a new fresh install and i create a simple user named ember
when i try to run something with sudo , tells me that ember is not on sudoers file.
Also as user Xserver is not getting up and ask an .Xauthority
Propably DutchDaemon have right so i want ember to be a simple user but,with sudo,or su root to have root access to change some things on my system when is needed.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

Either add user ember to the group 'wheel' (which makes the su command available) using `# pw groupmod  wheel -m ember`, or add user ember to the sudoers file using [cmd=]visudo[/cmd] (see examples in that file) -- this will make [cmd=]sudo some_command[/cmd] available under ember's own password.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

i did the first and on visudo i set this:


```
# User privilege specification

root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
ember   ALL=(ALL) ALL

# Uncomment to allow people in group wheel to run all commands

 %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL
 %ember ALL=(ALL) ALL
```

is right???
.xauth is complain


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't see the relation between user ember running root commands for some reason, and complaints by/about .xauth (which should never be root-owned when run by ember as a regular user).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

The problem solved.
i should create a .xauth file into /home/ember
now i logged in as user and now understand why you told me that the fist time.
working as root is like to work like inside the system enviroment.i have made some changes as root and now that i logged in as user everithing is default! no wallpapers,everything is different


----------

